
Headless Chrome as Alternative to Server Rendered React - idibidiart
https://medium.com/@marcfawzi/leaner-alternatives-to-server-side-rendered-ssr-react-c5492a6cb212?v=2
======
Arcsech
This seems like a Rube Goldberg solution for a problem better solved by
just... not using a SPA for a page with the primary function of displaying
text.

I mean, maybe I'm missing something. What's an example of a page where this
would be useful where an SPA isn't vast overkill over just sending HTML to the
client in the first place?

~~~
underwater
One of the first products I built with Relay was a server rendered app with
preloading and all sorts of bells and whistles for incremental loading. Think
Twitter Lite, but faster and a couple of years earlier.

I didn't ship it because the client side JS was unnecessary for most use
cases, and the old server generated site outperformed the client rendered one.
I put the user ahead of the tech. But then I see the rest of our industry
heaps praise upon people who build worse products because they want to use a
shiny technology.

Twitter Lite fell into the exact same trap I did, but they shipped anyway.
Their no-JS site is an order of magnitude faster than their New and improved
"Lite" version.

------
underwater
Server rendering is useful as a performance optimisation. To say that the
headless browser model is better because it's easier is completely missing the
point.

